# UI colour schemes, tools, skins?



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

Are there any tools to alter the UI colour scheme of a series1 SA UK Tivo? Or skins ? I'm primarily thinking of colour or pallette changes.

i.e. the pvrcompare website shows some nice green & red colour schemes that I assume are from series 2's.

Can't find anything here by searching. (If I shouldn't post this here, admin please delete or move this of course.)

Any info is appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

IainJH said:


> Are there any tools to alter the UI colour scheme of a series1 SA UK Tivo? Or skins ? I'm primarily thinking of colour or pallette changes.


Not skins as such - but you can change the text in virtually all of the menus. So, rather than "Now Playing" you can have "What's On". Rather tahn "Delete Now?" you can have "What you talkin' about, Wilis?" etc. See my sig for details.

You can also add logos to the Now Playing list which does make it look a lot more colourful.

T


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Note that the color scheme and backgrounds also vary by manufacturer, at least with the US Series 1s.

My Philips recorder has only one animation throughout, and has colors similar to the scrheenshots on PVR Compare (I can't link directly because of the frames, but I'm looking at the screenshots linked to on the "TiVo vs. Replay TV" page) :
TiVo Central: green (same artwork as PVR Compare screenshot)
Now Playing: Red (same color as PVR Compare screen but text simply reads "Now Playing")
Showcases: purple
TiVo's Suggestions page: purple
Pick Programs to Record: green
Messages and Setup: yellow-orange

However my Sony SVR-2000 has different animations and sometimes different colors:
TiVo Central is blue with star-like animation in background
Now Playing is green with rotating film reel
Showcases page has purple keyboard with TiVo guy on some keys 
Pick Programs to Record has same keyboard in blue
Messages and Setup: yellow-orange with rotating gears

It's quite useful to have such different backrounds on both; it makes it simple to tell the two apart when I am setting things up for Save to VCR (both TiVos are connected to the same VCR).

The Philips also has a banner at the beginning of the TiVo Guy movie at startup, and has text that says "Philips" in the lower right hand corner of TiVo Central.

Jan


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

OK, thanks guys.

I must like the text as I've never really noticed it... and obviously as well as the series specific art theres' the animated backgrounds which I'd not expect to want to re-originate or re-encode etc. However a quick look through mfs (via tivoweb) hasnt thrown up the textures used for the static backgrounds and I'm certainly not able to work out all the alpha and other technicalities of how this done myself - so I guess this is parked unless someone is able to shed some light on it!

cheers


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The UK only ever had one manufacturer available - Thompson. The colour scheme is light blue with slowly moving clouds in the background for every screen.

There used to be a second almost identical background in use on some pages - the only difference being an "As recommended by Sky" written in the top right hand corner. The only evidence of this left is the writing is visible briefly on the TiVo Guy animation at boot. This was removed in version 2.5.5 presumably as Sky now have their own PVR to promote!


----------



## EvilBoB (Nov 6, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> There used to be a second almost identical background in use on some pages - the only difference being an "As recommended by Sky" written in the top right hand corner. The only evidence of this left is the writing is visible briefly on the TiVo Guy animation at boot. This was removed in version 2.5.5 presumably as Sky now have their own PVR to promote!


Hmm.. interesting. I rebooted my TiVo just the other day and it still has the "As recommended by Sky" for a few seconds after TiVo guy startup animation.


----------

